# Stronglight Crank (cottered), looking for left matching arm



## brewerkz (May 16, 2020)

looking for 170 mm arm to match this crank. Updated 9/16" thread


----------



## juvela (May 16, 2020)

-----

...this is model nr. 53

here it is in a catalogue page from 1974 -





you state you seek length 170mm but do not give a preference for pedal thread   do you seek 14mm or 9/16"?

your post might be a better fit in the wanted forum:









						Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Looking for a bike, part, accessory or service? Post it here.




					thecabe.com
				




this forum is primarily intended for the discussion of complete lightweight cycles

-----


----------



## brewerkz (May 16, 2020)

thanks, will try the want ads to


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2020)

Three places you might want to look, and worth a call - Boulder Cycles and Yellow Jersey - both shops hoarde classic lightweight bike parts, and actively search Europe for parts caches.

Third place is Classic Rendezvous google group - most of the people individually hoarding classic lightweight bike parts read those want listings.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 17, 2020)

I have nos chainrings


----------



## brewerkz (May 18, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> I have nos chainrings



interested in a chain ring (single/track set up)


----------



## Cooper S. (May 18, 2020)

brewerkz said:


> interested in a chain ring (single/track set up)



Cool, I’ll dig them out and send you a dm with photos


----------



## brewerkz (May 20, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> Cool, I’ll dig them out and send you a dm with photos



could also use a set of bolts for the ring.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 20, 2020)

brewerkz said:


> could also use a set of bolts for the ring.



Lmao I dig the chainrings out last night but not the bolts


----------

